# Clear and Grub



## torqueddzl (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi guys 

I was wondering does anyone have site plans in PDF version solely for clear and grub work that you can email me?

Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Never seen a C page specifically for clear & grub.

What exatly are you looking for?


----------



## torqueddzl (Jan 17, 2015)

hi griz, 

thanks for the response, 

I am looking to familiarize myself with how C&G appears on a plan.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Usually on one of the C pages with the grading plan.

Will also have side notes indicating any vegetation to be saved or special conditions.

Look also on the A page site plan & demo plan if there is one.

Architects/Engineers are very good at sneaking in directions/notes/etc where a guy wouldn't think of looking.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Make sure you visit the site! It can and will look totally different than on paper. Could be massive trees that will take all day to get one down or could just be just a bunch of scrub brush.


----------



## rmcivil (Jan 13, 2015)

Around here in roadway work it's usually on the removals plans and is shown encompassed with a line type similar to a revision cloud. Actual grubbing of bushes and saplings is incidental to earthwork. Trees with a diameter of 6" or greater is paid by either unit (diameter inch) or acre.


----------



## NicParish (Aug 15, 2013)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Make sure you visit the site! It can and will look totally different than on paper. Could be massive trees that will take all day to get one down or could just be just a bunch of scrub brush.


THIS! No matter what the plans say, still visit the site and see for yourself. I usually see clear and grub specifics on Demo and sometimes on landscaping demo page. 

I have attached a screen shot of a clear and grub/Landscape demo sheet from a recent project. Let me know if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Well if your ever here in Sarasota i can recomend "The White Horse pub" Some of the best BEER AND GRUB, The fish and chips are great.


----------

